# CoffeeJack portable espresso



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

This appears o be a massively over subscribed kick starter - but searching on here I couldn't find any mention of it.

coffeejack

something to chat about........


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Weirdly I just came on here after a little hiatus to post about it!

Looks like it might produce a nice espresso without any consumables - any thoughts coffee hive mind?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Their video really turned me off.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

It looks interesting, but I really think if you are going to make Espresso you need freshly ground beans, so would need a decent grinder.

Once you have a grinder capable of an Espresso grind quickly you are really getting away from portable.

I like an Espresso, it's what I drink at home, but for portability I think I'll stick with an Aeropress and Porlex mini.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

catpuccino said:


> Their video really turned me off.


 How come?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

ATZ said:


> How come?


 The video made me feel like they're happy to treat their target audience as idiots. I suspect that's not true, but that's the vibe it gave off for me..

"match the best quality machines only at espresso shops" > graphs! science! wireless! circuits!...while holding a crap Delonghi SAME PRESSURE WOO!

> insert classic hipster-going-to-work scene

"automatic tamper" > shows manual tamp

"if you prefer your espresso in a smaller glass" > WE HAVE OPTIONAL EXTRAS £

"all great ideas start with a problem...." > takeaway cups = bad. ok, I'm on board...not sure of the connection but let's see where this goes...

and then the killer blow

"our ocean is a little cleaner with every sale"...

and the grande finale....ROME ITALTY SPECIAL COFFEE featuring *get that camera out of my face man!*


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

yes, the saving disposable cups is an unusual feature - it's much easier to take your reffillable thermos mug into a coffee shop than carry your own coffee making equipment.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm not the only one calling BS ?


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

"Expresso"


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Can you imagine the reaction if I had said it looked crap. I actually tried a very similar product, it worked the same way, but was far better made. Also in production and available for the unwary to purchase. Making an "it's crap" video is a lot of work and why I don't bother wasting my time doing them.. Amusing though they are.

I tried it once, enough to see it was total rubbish (in my opinion), with the same problems plus some the guy making the video didn't think about.

I personally won't t be backing that KS project.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The video that knocks it just sees it as good thing to make money with - for him although people may not be aware of that.

The thing itself -

10kg isn't a bad number as it's generally thought that anyone can tamp at that. Has a big knob too.

10kg breaking glass mugs / cups. Doubt if my thin single wall one would have any problem at all with that but the bottom is rounded with a small flat area ..............

It "emulates" and espresso machine. Most on here know what's needed with that. Scales and a grinder. Problem there is that good hand grinders are seriously over priced. They could be knocked out in numbers for a lot less. Some aeropress people use a small battery operated blade grinder. With practice it can produce decent repeatable coffee but I find it rather weak. Then maybe a rather small airscape would be a good idea - not that these achieve anything when few beans are left in them. Few things in real terms are perfect.

LOL Maybe some one will kickstart a usb chargeable lithium battery powered grinder.

The stand looks like work in progress to me but pass. I'd probably be thinking of a fold up tripod or fold out type arrangement that gives 120mm mug clearance. That could very probably be done in plastic.

As I don't think much of aeropresses or the 2 handled job etc that are about I'd give it a B+ as it's probably better than both and plenty of scope to play  3 stroke pre infusion for instance and how fast it's done. Getting the puck out of it might be interesting but I'd hope they have thought about that. So should give it an A really providing people are prepared to tune the shots. It's bound to be too expensive for what it is but that doesn't put people off all sorts of things in the world of coffee. One problem with coffee making is that people buy and assume they just need to stuff some grinds in and that's it. This thing is a far from that and many other methods are as well.

LOL That's a view from a designer ignoring that coffee can be made with drip etc.

John

-


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

I have to say; though the original product is a bit full of itself and similar to minipresso etc while pretending to be new, the video 'busting' it is almost even worse. He's so full of himself for someone who doesn't seem to know very much about coffee. He says espresso machines have 'evolved' from a microcasa a leva to a delonghi full auto... Okay technologically it's more advanced but the coffee is certainly not better

I also think he's completely wrong about the pressure thing; isn't the whole idea that they have used some system with a one-way pump that builds up pressure above the water to force it through the puck at pressure? He's basically ignored the whole point.

I'm not gonna watch past that bit, this guy comes off as an arrogant dickhead and on top of that he has no reason to be so arrogant.

I'm not interested in the product but we shouldn't give a platform to ignorant people looking to shit on other people's work without even understanding it. If he wants to provide a fair criticism with actually knowing how the product works, fine, but he clearly doesn't have a clue about espresso nor about the product.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

HBLP said:


> I also think he's completely wrong about the pressure thing; isn't the whole idea that they have used some system with a one-way pump that builds up pressure above the water to force it through the puck at pressure? He's basically ignored the whole point.


 The system doesn't build up pressure above the water, it might be better if it did. It actually does act a little like a syringe and pressurises a few ml of water which is squirted onto the coffee via a small shower system. Each time you pump the pressure drops away, then rises again, the volume is so small that it has trouble adequately pressurising or maintaining a constant pressure. I have something very similar here that uses almost exactly the same pumping and pressurisation mechanism, with multiple valves. I cannot see why the Kickstarter device does anything special to eliminate the problem, as it has essentially an identical pressurisation system.

I completely agree though that videos knocking a product like that are not really useful, perhaps amusing to some and as John said drives views for his channel.

Certainly *the product I have here *is superbly well made....but rather rubbish and "not fun" to use....if the coffee had tasted great, I could have forgiven it, but it was a horrible espresso.


----------

